# Help pick her Disney themed AKC name!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I do like Rose Tree's Pinned Ya Again. I hope Nala will become a loving member of your family first and foremost. Determining if Nala will be suitable for breeding will take a few years to find out. She still has to pass all of her clearances (hips, elbows, cardiac, and eyes) and I would hope be a great example of the Golden Retriever Standard before considering her your foundation bitch.


----------



## RoseTreeGoldens (Jan 23, 2015)

Obviously we will breed her only if she meets certain criteria and passes her ofa tests. With her pedigree and parents conformation I have no doubts that she will be a quality representation of the breed. Please don't lecture me on breeding. This post is about a name and not about my qualifications as a breeder or a dog owner.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

RoseTreeGoldens said:


> Obviously we will breed her only if she meets certain criteria and passes her ofa tests. With her pedigree and parents conformation I have no doubts that she will be a quality representation of the breed. Please don't lecture me on breeding. This post is about a name and not about my qualifications as a breeder or a dog owner.


 
Well when you post that she is going to be your 1st breeding golden retriever, instead of just asking for name help, I was just trying to educate (just incase you had no clue). My apologies!


----------

